# Barista Express spotted on the BBC!



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Spotted the Barista Express on the BBC's 'Saturday Kitchen', wonder if they get any use out of it, or if it's just there for show..

















Link to original video: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1206582/James-Martin-engulfs-studio-smoke-LIVE-Saturday-Kitchen.html


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well with it being the BBC it won't (shouldn't) be there next series or however they break up Saturday kitchen whether they use it or not. See GBBO and how they routinely change the make of the fridges / mixers so they aren't seen to be endorsing a particular brand.

Now on 'Suits' on the other hand, Breville have definitely paid for some product placement. The thing I found really strange was their use of a Dual Boiler (I think it was) and a Smart Grinder Pro in the office. Surely that would be a situation for an Oracle if ever there was one?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I noticed the Dual Boiler and Smart Grinder in Suits S05 as well. Agree it should've been an Oracle....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Amount of money that law firm makes, why not a Speedster etc?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

BeanandComeandGone said:


> View attachment 16102


Glad you put an arrow there to point to the machine, it is an arrow yeah?


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Did anyone spotted the KitchenAids Artisan coffee machine in Doc Martin? It's not BBC of course, but it does seem a permanent part of the set.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

It has been on there a while. Has anyone ever used one? What's it like?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

This is sort of "trainspotting" territory is it not? Do we need to wear anoraks and carry cameras with silly long lenses? LOL


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> It has been on there a while. Has anyone ever used one? What's it like?


My late brother had one and with the Super Jolly it produced a good result. It's up for sale here on behalf of my sister in law but no enquiries yet, probably because it's not well known.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been looking around but didn't notice that for sale? Ah sorry I was confused I thought you were referring to the machine in the picture. I have found your post now.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The info is probably in the sale thead but I believe it's a Gaggia Classic inside with a a separate steam boiler?


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

ridland said:


> This is sort of "trainspotting" territory is it not?


Yep, I saw this one in GTAV


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

I've spotted a Sage Barista Express or Oracle on one of the Maps for Call Of Duty Advance Warfare. Ran back to take another look because I though I was seeing things. Oh and spotted A Barista Express on a Dishwasher tablet advert also.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

ridland said:


> This is sort of "trainspotting" territory is it not? Do we need to wear anoraks and carry cameras with silly long lenses? LOL


Meh. You guys are amateurs. There's a watch forum I go on and the guys on there are much more geeky about celeb watches on telly. There's even a website dedicated purely to the watches worn on top gear.

Celeb chef's even on the beeb seem to be sponsored a lot by Swiss brands.

Did you know johnny Depp often wears cheap thirty quid Russian watches?

It's all riveting stuff, honest.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

cold war kid said:


> . There's even a website dedicated purely to the watches worn on top gear.


I don't know whether to be impressed or disgusted by how specific that is.


----------

